# Rules on permanent labels - is a tearaway label considered "permanent"?



## psh (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is an interesting question (at least to me . I've been trying to nail down the exact FTC rules regarding a permanent lable. I know the law says the label must be attached so as to remain attached for the life of the garment. But, if a label is a tear away label, does this satisfy the rule? I think so, but it is not clear. Technically, a tear away label is permanently attached. And if you don't tear it off, it will last the life of the garment. So, it seems to pass the rule.

Does anybody have any knowledge on what you are allowed to do regarding having tear away labels in a retail garment? (basic garments - shirts, pants, etc.). Thanks.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As you said, the only rule here is that it has to last the life of the garment. That doesn't mean the consumer can't remove it if they choose to - what they do with the label is their business. If you make it easy for them to remove it, that's fine. So long as doing so doesn't prevent the label lasting the useful life of the garment, you're still within the guidelines.

Note, I haven't seen anything specific on this from the FTC either - I just can't see any reason that if a label meets all of the FTC's regulations, that it would be ruled... to not meet all of the FTC's regulations


----------

